

Show HN: We are unemployed, so we made an iPhone game - tensafefrogs
http://www.snapsnapgame.com/

======
gregcohn
Great concept. If your employment situation is something you're interested in
changing, you might consider putting contact info or Twitter, LinkedIn, etc.
for the team members.

------
tensafefrogs
Created by three of us over the course of about a month (including testing on
testflight and waiting on app store approvals, etc.).

Two of us are engineers (ex-YouTube, ex-finance guy) and a designer, two of
which did the hackstar program last summer.

The game is similar to Apples to Apples or Cards Against Humanity. Try it out,
let us know what you think!

